# Juice Testing Evening at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (11/10/16)

*Sir Vape has been mixing up some new juices and we need your feedback!!!

Bring your dripper and pop into Sir Vape on Wednesday 12th October 2016 between 6pm and 9pm for an evening of juice testing.

Coffee will be brewing , Xbox will be up & running, retail shop will be open and free juice & laughs will doing the rounds 

Gonna be a good evening.

See you there!!!*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/10/16)

Big ups @Sir Vape ...damn Durbs is rockin this stuff man...wish we had this stuff up north...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Big ups @Sir Vape ...damn Durbs is rockin this stuff man...wish we had this stuff up north...



ROAD TRIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico_gti (12/10/16)

Wish i had a dripper


----------



## Sir Vape (12/10/16)

Nico_gti said:


> Wish i had a dripper


Pop in we should have a few lying around you can borrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (12/10/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Pop in we should have a few lying around you can borrow


Pity I wasn't offered the same courtesy when I popped in to taste juice two weeks ago. I was just told "No". 

Throughout the entire experience I felt like I was inconveniencing the staff member helping me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (12/10/16)

Glytch said:


> Pity I wasn't offered the same courtesy when I popped in to taste juice two weeks ago. I was just told "No".
> 
> Throughout the entire experience I felt like I was inconveniencing the staff member helping me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



@Glytch for testing event it would be a different case. We would prep a few drippers in the shop. No one has ever been told in our shop you may not taste the juices. They are freely available to anyone to test but unfortunately with the range we do have it would be impossible to set up a device for each and every juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

